# anyone heard of Richard Mesquita Kenpo instructor ?



## GHETTO NINJA (Mar 20, 2010)

hes a 5th degree , comes from larry tatum ... ?


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 20, 2010)

Not personally, but this is what I found, If you watch the video, you get to see some of his students sparring, his website is listed too.


----------



## GHETTO NINJA (Mar 21, 2010)

has anyone heard of him heard of him not just google heard of him ?


----------



## Tames D (Mar 21, 2010)

Ask Larry,


----------



## Tames D (Mar 21, 2010)

That is Tatums Kenpo Studio phone number you deleted. Public record. I figured if he wanted info on this guy he should contact Larry at his place of business and get first hand information.


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 22, 2010)

Tames D said:


> That is Tatums Kenpo Studio phone number you deleted. Public record. I figured if he wanted info on this guy he should contact Larry at his place of business and get first hand information.


Larry Tatum's Studio information 

Scroll to the bottom to get the Phone number.


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 22, 2010)

Tames D said:


> That is Tatums Kenpo Studio phone number you deleted. Public record. I figured if he wanted info on this guy he should contact Larry at his place of business and get first hand information.



It appears that an attempt was made by another moderator to protect Mr. Tatum's privacy, not knowing that the phone number posted was a business number.  
Maybe a short comment like, " you can call him at his studio/school number ------", would help prevent any confusion in the future.


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 22, 2010)

John Bishop said:


> It appears that an attempt was made by another moderator to protect Mr. Tatum's privacy, not knowing that the phone number posted was a business number.
> Maybe a short comment like, " you can call him at his studio/school number ------", would help prevent any confusion in the future.



To avoid such things I have always advocated posting links to websites with the information listed.  That way no one can say I was giving out personal or private information.  

I'm sure that Mr. Tatum will be more then happy to talk to with someone at length about a student. I have never met an instructor yet who didn't do so with some level of joy in there hearts  (though, thankfully, I have never had to inquire about an instructor that was a problem or fraud either.  Maybe it is just dumb luck in my favor!).


----------



## Tames D (Mar 22, 2010)

John Bishop said:


> Maybe a short comment like, " you can call him at his studio/school number ------", would help prevent any confusion in the future.


 
Good point. It never occured to me because I would never give Larry's private number out without his permission (or anyones private info for that matter}.


----------

